# Yahoo Verizon Merger/buyout-Changes?



## WhatInThe (May 26, 2017)

If one has a Yahoo account just a reminder Verizon is on the verge of buying them out so things might change. That means read those pesky fine print user agreements. I think Verizon has gotten caught selling customer information in the past.


----------

